
Is Ruby dead? Hell no – Analyzing RubyGems stats for 2016 - tonytonyjan
https://infinum.co/the-capsized-eight/analyzing-rubygems-stats-v2016
======
bJGVygG7MQVF8c
This says it all, really:

"PHP, Java and Ruby now have one thing in common: despite obvious usage
trends, everybody keeps talking about their deaths."

